# ¿como puedo comvertir puerto usb 1.0 a 2.0?



## ABRANINI (Oct 21, 2010)

hola me gustaria saber si puedo convertir mi puerto usb en 2.0 para el ruter wifi, tengo windows xp sevipak 3 pero el ordenador es antiguo, pentiun 4 tendra mas de 10 años esque me va muy lento. .gracias de antemano.


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 21, 2010)

Actualiza tu sistema. No hay de otra.

Saludos...


----------



## mcrven (Oct 21, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Actualiza tu sistema. No hay de otra.
> 
> Saludos...



Solo debería actualizar la bios de la PC.

Saludos:


----------



## Nilfred (Oct 21, 2010)

Ponele una placa PCI USB 2.0.
No se puede actualizar los puertos viejos, solo agregar nuevos.


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 21, 2010)

Nilfred dijo:


> Ponele una placa PCI USB 2.0.
> No se puede actualizar los puertos viejos, solo agregar nuevos.



1+

¿Que sentido tiene actualizar el Bios si el HW es el problema?


----------



## yepec (Oct 21, 2010)

no solo hay que actualizar el bios para poder actualizar el puerto usb, lee esta informacion tal ves te sirva 

http://www.trucoswindows.net/tutorial-82-TUTORIAL-Como-actualizar-nuestra-BIOS.html


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Oct 21, 2010)

Tal como te dijo Nilfred, la especificación de 1.0 o 2.0 depende de la velocidad del hardware, no de un sotware de control (driver, BIOS, etc.), la actualización de el BIOS se usa cuando hay errores comprobados en sus rutinas.
No hay ninguna actualización de BIOS que cambie la norma de 1.0 a 2.0 del usb integrado en la placa madre.
Agregale una placa extra usb que cumpla con la norma 2.0 e instalá los drivers correspondiente que normalmente vienen con la placa. Son muy económicas.


----------



## ABRANINI (Oct 22, 2010)

que deberia de hacer cambiar la placa base entera entoces mejor seria comprar un ordenador nuevo muchas gracias por vuestros consejos. En la tienda de ordenadores me habian dicho que no se podio tambien pero queria comentarlo con ustedes del foro , gracias.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Oct 22, 2010)

No no, la placa base no, SOLO AGREGAR una placa nueva USB (salvo que sea una notebook o similar).
En mercado libre las encontrás desde $19.90


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 22, 2010)

Hay que ser sinceros. Vendría mejor una mejora general. Hay muchas buenas opciones económicas con un rendimiento superior al equipo que tienes ahora... Pero si solo tienes ese problema con el USB, conviene mejor el "Upgrade".

Saludos!


----------



## ABRANINI (Oct 22, 2010)

gracias de antemano, me he hecho de otro equipo, el problema es que lo he llevado a reparar porque lo enciendo y el ordenador no hace nada solo enciende los ventiladores lo lectores se ve que esta encendido porque todo esta conectado pero a la pantalla no llega señal he probado la targeta grafica sustitullendola por otra pero tampoco funciona no se que le pasara es mu raro es un inves tambien pentiun 4 pero de mas potencia que el mio y con 5 años o asi.el ordenador seve que es bueno lo estuve mirando por dentro le quite el microprocesador y parece que algunas patillas estan dobladas o partidas esta reparacion supongo que sera muy cara pero solo tiene una patilla partida no se podria hacer nada de todas formas estoy esperando respuestas del servicio tecnico.


----------



## mcrven (Oct 22, 2010)

Un pin roto, en el procesador, puede significar mucho o poco. Todo depende. Esos chips tienen un montón de pines dedicados al +V y otros tantos al -V. No te puedo indicar si, internamente son comunes entre si o separados. Esto último podría dar problema. O, si el pin roto corresponde a alguna señal y el pin resulta ser único.

De todas formas deberás esperar el diagnóstico.

Saludos y suerte:


----------



## ABRANINI (Oct 23, 2010)

muchas gracias amigo, el pin que esta roto este en un extremo del pico de la plaquita..
Eperare haber que me dicen, saludos.


----------

